# Rant: I hate my neighbors dog! (And my neighbor!)



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

I never really liked my neighbor, he does construction or contracting or something and is always running power tools early in the morning or the log splitter, and walks around shirtless all the time. His wife and kid are ok but I don't know them well, we just wave, but this guy is practically outside all the time! Since we moved in they had an older pug which wanders and poops all over the neighborhood, which doesn't bother me too much but they got this new dog and I hate it! 
It is a yorkie mix and not only does it wander it naps in our yard and barks at my dogs. It will stand in the middle of the street and ignore its owners calling to it. The neighbor walks around shaking a bag of food to get it back. None of this seems like a huge deal but our GSD, Bandit, was not dog friendly and only tolerated our other dog so she would flip out at this yorkie. My Bandit had to spend her time outside on a tie-out because of it! This is how we lost our Bandit. The yorkie was napping right in front of our porch. I opened our front door to clean the glass door and the door wasn't latched properly. So my dogs charged out and chased after the yorkie. My neighbor starts screaming "I'm going to kill that dog! I'm going to get her put down" Well I run out and he has Bandit by the neck. I take her collar and tell him to let go of her and start to drag her home, and he is letting his little yorkie run up to Bandit and bark and nip at her heels so Bandit starts pulling to fight back and pulled me until I fell over and let go of her collar. So they are chasing again and when I get up I get my dogs back in the house. The whole time my neighbor is screaming about calling the police and killing my dog. I go back in the house and shut the curtains and then I realize my Bandit was bleeding and had a cut above her head. I am furious and call my boyfriend and flipping out and ready to call the SPCA when the police showed up, my stupid neighbor was saying my dog bit him, however I should mention while I am flipping out inside he is outside mowing the lawn! As I am talking to the sheriff he goes back to mowing the lawn! UGH! The sheriff tells me he is bit but refuses to go to the hospital, and in the end we have to put our Bandit down. 
So after that I have been avoiding them and only letting our other dog Shadow out back and not anywhere near them. Now we got Little Bandit, the puppy, and I go out in the morning and am trying to get her to go potty and every morning this little yorkie runs out barking and into our yard. I have to heard my dogs back into the house because they can't control their dog. The other day it was up on our deck before I was in the house! I want Little Bandit to grow up liking other dogs and people but I am afraid she will have some altercation with this dog because it is so confrontational. What drives me nuts is their whole back yard is fenced but they let this dog out front everyday! What the heck can I do? We used to call animal control but since it is a yorkie and tiny they don't care! I am so fed up, what can I do? I am sick of running to my house and going back out in a few minutes, this has led to accidents in the house because she can't stay out long enough, help!:help:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Why dont you fence in your yard?

That would keep the little dog out and your big dog in.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

So you did have to put your "Older" Bandit down? So there was a bite?? I'm not understanding..... Could you explain?
As for your puppy I would inroll into puppy classes.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

laren616 said:


> why dont you fence in your yard?
> 
> that would keep the little dog out and your big dog in.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Fencing a yard can be very expensive and not everyone has the money to do it.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

We started to look into it before the big incident, now talks are starting up again. We might move anyhow so we don't want to make the purchase if we end up moving.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Sorry about Bandit.
There is a leash law in NY. Everytime I saw this dog out loose I would call & complain. 
Do everything you can to protect your dog from this idiot.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Take photos of the dog loose and date them. Show them without a leash or without tags whatever.Call animal control and don't give up. Tell them you have documentation of the dogs being loose. Every time you call, ask who you are speaking to and jot their name down. If no one comes, you can make a complaint to the department or take it to the city. Size should not matter. The law is the law for everyone. Another thing you can do is set up a cage trap in your yard, if he goes to it well then drop him off at the pound. Maybe that will teach him to have his dog loose. You are looking at a lot of work and time, but it will be worth it to see some justice in the end.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Also, disturbance of the peace; call the police whenever he is too loud. You do have rights. Your world does not have live around his mess. The more compliants you make the better.they also van be anonymous.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree, make a nuisance of yourself and call animal control every time you see that dog loose. Document everything, and go higher up if you have to. This is unacceptable.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

RogueRed26 said:


> Take photos of the dog loose and date them. Show them without a leash or without tags whatever.Call animal control and don't give up. Tell them you have documentation of the dogs being loose. Every time you call, ask who you are speaking to and jot their name down. If no one comes, you can make a complaint to the department or take it to the city. Size should not matter. The law is the law for everyone. Another thing you can do is set up a cage trap in your yard, if he goes to it well then drop him off at the pound. Maybe that will teach him to have his dog loose. You are looking at a lot of work and time, but it will be worth it to see some justice in the end.


I have really thought about taking it!!! I really feel this dog cause my dog's death. Taking pictures is a great idea, I have a setting on my digital camera that automatically puts the date on it.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

I hate this for you. Having a dog is so great and to have someone else's carelessness ruin that for you just stinks! Especially since it caused you to have Bandit put down . We had issues with out neighbor and their cats...it had babies everywhere so we put out friendly traps. When one went in, it went to the pound. Sorry, but keep your animals in your own yard.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Bake some cookies and bring to your neighbor on a day that his dog does NOT bother you and say thank you for being so considerate.
Isn't that how we train dogs?
Cookies cost a lot less than a fence or a trap.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Find a chain link dog kennel and use it for your dogs. Used ones can be cheap. That way your dog can be outside but not harrassed. 
Now, get a squirt gun and fill it full of ammonia. Every time you open the front door, carry the squirt bottle with you. Since they shoot quite a few feet, every time the dog comes onto your yard, shoot it right in the face. It will sting and the dog will sneeze and be ouchy, but after a few times, you will be surprised how fast that dog will move out of your yard when the door opens. You can also use pepper spray but that is more expensive. Your neighbor can't do anything, since the dog is on your property and if he calls the sheriff, all you have to do is show them it is ammonia and not lethal or illegal, and you only spray it when the dog is in your yard.
I had a neighbor that just moved. Our whole yard , and acreage is fenced, but the back fence is panels and the dog , a vicious lab, would stick it through the fence and bite and attack anything that got close to the fence, his head would be in our yard. So, I started carrying the spray bottle with me, when I went to turn on the water, which was by the back fence, here the dog would come snarling and trying to bite. I would wait till his head was through the panel and then squirt him right smack in the eyes and face. It took two times for him to learn when his head went through the fence it hurt him. Now, until they moved, if I went out back, with or without my dog, he would stand back about 20 feet from the fence and bark and be an idiot, but would not stop closer at all. Neighbor was mad, but I told him if he would keep his mean nasty dog from sticking his head through the fence, it wouldn't happen.
It will work and there is nothing illegal, at all, about spraying a dog on your property with good old household ammonia.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Bake some cookies and bring to your neighbor on a day that his dog does NOT bother you and say thank you for being so considerate.
> Isn't that how we train dogs?
> Cookies cost a lot less than a fence or a trap.


 
While I personally have little patience for rude disrespectful people.. I actually like this idea.. at least giving it a shot. You never know. They might just see you as a threat to them as well. In their eyes, you had this big dog that attacked theirs and bit them... now they just want to annoy the crap out of you. NOT at all saying it is right of them or anything.. just a thought. Have you tried calmly talking to them? No fighting or yelling, bring them some cookies like PaddyD suggested and just talk to them "thank you for keeping your dog in today, it really helped ease my mind when I could let Little Bandit out and not have to worry about him. Maybe we could work out some kind of schedule if you are going to keep him outside like that." People respond a lot better to that. 

Now.. if you do that and they are still jerks.. then by all means.. catch their **** dog and take it to the pound because "you found it outside off the leash" then maybe they will see you mean business. 

By the way I am SO sorry about your dear Bandit. A friend of mine had a similar situation with their Pit and it was terrible to see her go.. she was such a sweet dog.. just didn't like this stupid little yorkie on her property.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

My neighbor, who is my friend has 3 malteses..Every time anyone-man or beast goes out into my back yard those little ankle biters start barking and they don't stop--So Sib runs up to the fence (chainlink) and goes ape**** herself...Now I know Sib is a good dog--is good with other dogs but I really fear should she ever get to them she's gonna at the very least roll them babies over a few times..We are at a real disadvantage with big dogs like this. But to the point ..to the OP--had your dog ever bitten before? Is one time biting constitute death where you live? Is it like that everywhere? Jeese--seems a tad harsh given the circumstances.
Jan


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

Original Bandit did corner this man once before when he was walking between our houses, if it wasnt for her Dogtra 1900 I'm sure she would have bit him then. Bandit was a rescue and had some issues we could not correct. 
We have tried talking to them and so has our neighbor across the street. When we moved in 3 years ago we didn't have any dogs and we talked to them then. When we got Bandit we told them she was not dog friendly and they don't care. I have almost ran over their dogs twice and I know the neighbor ran over one of his dogs before because they let them roam. When I was talking to the sheriff about Original Bandit biting the neighbor I explained that the attack happened because of their dog being in our yard which it always is, and the sheriff said well its no german shepherd. ugh. 
My boyfriend was very afraid of getting sued/criminal matters because of Original Bandit cornering him before and she had nipped my brothers shorts and tore them up before so we agreed to put her down as a settlement. We had Original Bandit for a year took her to a dog trainer/behavorist and did dogtra (e-collar) training with her and she still had issues. She was a rescue from the spca found wandering and had breathing problems (excess tissue at her windpipe/foodpipe) so she struggled for every breath due to choke collar abuse before we got her. In the end, considering her breathing problems and some close calls we put her down.
After all this they still don't control their dog! It makes me furious!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Call me mean, call me cruel.

This is why I have a slingshot at my moms house. Our neighbors crazy dog that ran into our backyard, jumped up, and clamped its jaws around my throat (resulting in bruising for WEEKS!) when I was 16 is STILL allowed to run loose, 6 years later!!

Our entire yard is fenced in except the 15 feet between our house and garage (not connected except by a covering that extends between the two)

The neighbors have a four foot iron fence that the dog jumps every day.

It killed not one but TWO of my childhood cats growing up. (Outside cats)

My mom was "too nice" to report it.

I bought a slingshot and learned how to aim, and the last 4 times i was home I hit that dog in the face/neck as hard as I could with rocks.

It no longer comes to our backyard.

Yes, I could have hit him in the eye...but after the killing of my two cats and the attack on me, I really don't care.

Get a slingshot or bb gun and shoot the stupid thing from far away.

I dislike small dogs that are treated like queens/kings and not trained. 

If my dog had gotten put down because of it, you better believe that I would punt the **** out of that yorkie every time it came on my property.

But you are obviously a better person and more tolerant than me.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well now that I know you have spoken with them and they are still ***holes then I think you should do one of 2 things.. go with x0emiroxy0x and bb gun the little ***** orrrrrr set up the safe traps and take it to the pound. The only problem I see with that is that they may target you and say you "stole" their dog and try to press charges and even may bring up your "aggressive" animals. But regardless.. something needs to be done.. That's crap and I would be furious. Especially if I'd made all the attempts to be a bigger person, which you obviously have. There's no excuse for them and now you just have to take matters into your own hands.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think I would use a BB gun on the dog because the dog is likely a victim of stupid owners and that would hurt. I would still want to try and deter the dog from coming on my property though so what about spraying the dog with the hose? It won't hurt him but he probably won't like it. Perhaps that would be enough to keep him off.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow, slingshots and BB guns can get you fined. 

Calm down, step back and read your local leash laws. Talk to a police officer or local animal control and make note of THEIR suggestions... they are the experts.

Our next door neighbor has 2 annoying Weinmerauners (I don't care about the spelling - I hate those retarded dogs) and we found out that if they are out making noise before 9 AM or after 11 PM I can call the cops and they get tickets. I told some neighbors this as well. My local animal control cop gave me the low down for our area.

Well, I only made one phone call - but I hear from the 'hood gossip that he has received 9 citations for disturbing the peace. Each time the fine increases - so guess what? I have quiet time now.

These two dogs did try to tunnel under the fence into our yard to get to our dogs - I took pictures of their heads sticking up through the hole - the damage to our fence, the logs I put to block them out; then called the cops. Now the neighbor had a company come out to fix the damaged fence portion and put in Chicken Wire or something on his side to keep his dogs from digging. The mobile groomer told me that one of those dogs is missing 2 front claws for some bizarre reason.

Chicken Wire.

Not my problem. My garden is safe, my dogs are safe, and I can sleep until 9 AM without hearing the dumb retard dogs next door.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

These people sound pretty rough to me--please be careful they have no access to your dog..cuz they could poison him or worse-Just be careful..man people are whakked out there in the real world..You don't want to start something you can't finish..I agree that calling the authorities for loose pet and nagging them to death is a good option and can be done anonymously. I'm not one to back down from a fair fight,, but these people are not clean fighters..
Jan


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Call and complain when he is outside in the early morning or late at night making noise with power tools. Use a camcorder (cellphone or the one on your digital camera works just fine.) Make sure you show the time in the video.

As others said, take pictures as well. Plenty of pictures with the time and date stamp. Don't say anything just do it from inside your house.

You will want to do this for about a week or 2. You want a long record of this. I would even set him up. When the dog is out politely tell him his dog needs to be on a leash and needs to be out of your yard. Have your husband record this from inside the house.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

WendyDsMom said:


> Wow, slingshots and BB guns can get you fined.


You are correct. That would be my rash thinking sometimes.. but in all honesty, I love dogs to much to BB gun one unless it attacked me. However something needs to be done.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Shot it in the hind leg with a bb gun... They don't hurt/kill the dog, they sorta smack against the skin like you would smack a childs hand for something. Ive had to shot at 2 dogs that wanders the road and tries to hit the dog that i give hachi and bella and I didn't like that, so i got a very powerless bb gun and shot one time at the hind leg and he took off yelping, I seen it the other day, it was fine, still walking and everything he just doesn't come in the yard anymore.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> Find a chain link dog kennel and use it for your dogs. Used ones can be cheap. That way your dog can be outside but not harrassed.
> Now, get a squirt gun and fill it full of ammonia. Every time you open the front door, carry the squirt bottle with you. Since they shoot quite a few feet, every time the dog comes onto your yard, shoot it right in the face. It will sting and the dog will sneeze and be ouchy, but after a few times, you will be surprised how fast that dog will move out of your yard when the door opens. You can also use pepper spray but that is more expensive. Your neighbor can't do anything, since the dog is on your property and if he calls the sheriff, all you have to do is show them it is ammonia and not lethal or illegal, and you only spray it when the dog is in your yard.
> I had a neighbor that just moved. Our whole yard , and acreage is fenced, but the back fence is panels and the dog , a vicious lab, would stick it through the fence and bite and attack anything that got close to the fence, his head would be in our yard. So, I started carrying the spray bottle with me, when I went to turn on the water, which was by the back fence, here the dog would come snarling and trying to bite. I would wait till his head was through the panel and then squirt him right smack in the eyes and face. It took two times for him to learn when his head went through the fence it hurt him. Now, until they moved, if I went out back, with or without my dog, he would stand back about 20 feet from the fence and bark and be an idiot, but would not stop closer at all. Neighbor was mad, but I told him if he would keep his mean nasty dog from sticking his head through the fence, it wouldn't happen.
> It will work and there is nothing illegal, at all, about spraying a dog on your property with good old household ammonia.


I like the idea, my first thought was actually pepper spray, but I wouldn't want to get myself or my dog by mistake and your idea sounds like it has better aim. 
And if all the calls to the officials with pictures as proof failed then I think I'd resort back to my Father's way of handling it BB gun pumped up just enough to sting the little dogs butt good.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ya know, it's really not the dogs fault sounds like one stupid irresponsible owner..

With that, I'd scoop the little ankle biter up and take him to animal control, and I'd KEEP scooping him up and take him to animal control.

The thing I'd be worried about is, your neighbor sounds like a loose cannon..you shoot his dog, he's gonna shoot yours..

KEEP complaining to animal control, and if THEY won't listen, go to your local town authority (who ever is in charge of your AC officer) and If THEY wont listen go to the STATE animal Control officer..

Even by doing all of the above, I wouldn't put it past your neighbor, from the way it sounds, to decide to retaliate


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

A slingshot and some marbles will take care of it. 

Amazon.com: Trumark Slingshot with Fiber-Optic Sights: Sports & Outdoors



Oh, somebody else already ....

Welded wire fence isn't the prettiest, but it's cheap. I even use it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Warrior09 said:


> Shot it in the hind leg with a bb gun... They don't hurt/kill the dog, they sorta smack against the skin like you would smack a childs hand for something..


This is a small breed dog, probably under 20lbs.
And I've picked up dogs that have been shot with them and the bb's penetrated the skin.
Anything other than calling a/c and/or running the dog to the pound yourself is actually cruelty and like others said, it's not the poor dog's fault the owner is a jerk.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

BBs can penetrate the skin. I have a neighbor kid that was aiming at my dogs and did the research. I gave the parents one warning before calling the police, and haven't seen the gun since. 

Sounds like the dog is small enough for a live catch trap.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

It amazes me the amount of people who do not believe that their little dogs need training because they are little. My 20# min pin is as well behaved as my GSDs are. 

I do agree it's not the poor dogs fault even though the dog seems to be a catalyst in this issue. 

Be the squeaky wheel. Everytime this dog is loose, report it. Document EVERYTHING. Be sure you know all the laws in your area. Knowledge will help go a long way. 

On the other note I'm so sorry you have to go thru this. I don't understand people who get animals they do not take care of.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

From what I have read, the OPs dog could use some recall training too. 
A good fence (or two) would have prevented all of this from occurring.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> ya know, it's really not the dogs fault sounds like one stupid irresponsible owner..
> 
> With that, I'd scoop the little ankle biter up and take him to animal control, and I'd KEEP scooping him up and take him to animal control.
> 
> ...


Sound advice


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

ShadowBandit said:


> Original Bandit did corner this man once before when he was walking between our houses, if it wasnt for her Dogtra 1900 I'm sure she would have bit him then. Bandit was a rescue and had some issues we could not correct.
> We have tried talking to them and so has our neighbor across the street. When we moved in 3 years ago we didn't have any dogs and we talked to them then. When we got Bandit we told them she was not dog friendly and they don't care. I have almost ran over their dogs twice and I know the neighbor ran over one of his dogs before because they let them roam. When I was talking to the sheriff about Original Bandit biting the neighbor I explained that the attack happened because of their dog being in our yard which it always is, and the sheriff said well its no german shepherd. ugh.
> My boyfriend was very afraid of getting sued/criminal matters because of Original Bandit cornering him before and she had nipped my brothers shorts and tore them up before so we agreed to put her down as a settlement. We had Original Bandit for a year took her to a dog trainer/behavorist and did dogtra (e-collar) training with her and she still had issues. She was a rescue from the spca found wandering and had breathing problems (excess tissue at her windpipe/foodpipe) so she struggled for every breath due to choke collar abuse before we got her. In the end, considering her breathing problems and some close calls we put her down.
> After all this they still don't control their dog! It makes me furious!




While I am NOT condoning what your neighbors are doing, I don't believe you are clean in all of this either. My very first thought was WHERE were you when your dog cornered this man? 

I hope that you have learned from your own mistakes and prevent things like this from happening again. (IE: don't let the dog off your property without a lease or STRONG recall..NO more cornering of people, EVER unless someone is breaking into your house or something).

As for your neighbors. You need to look at your laws first before you do anything. Other than the dog running around, which I would blow up AC's phone about that. Call and keep calling until they do something. Check the other laws before you go about trying to stop something they might be doing legally.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Why am I always the one who will say unpopular things?

I agree it is not the dog's fault your dog was put down. There was a series of problems and the blame lies somewhere between the owner of the Yorkie and the OP. Sorry. You knew the dog is always running about, and that your dog had issues and would have bitten the man previously. You did not just let your dog run, but you felt angry that your dog had to be on a tie out, and you made a mistake when you were working on your door, and when you have a dog that is seriously dog aggressive, or a dog that will bite people, a mistake can be fatal. 

I am sorry that it happened. 

If you notice, I did not blame the little dog at all. Was it a factor? Certainly it was a factor in the incident, its part is totally owned by its owner who has no qualms about leaving his small dog run about.

From his point of view, if your dog was not dog aggressive, his dog wouldn't be a problem. I am not suggesting that his position is correct, but unfortunately it is not uncommon. 

If you want to keep his dog out of your yard, put up a fence. If you cannot afford to fence the whole yard, fence a small area around your back door. ONLY take the dog out through the back door. Front door is off limits unless the dog is leashed. 

How to deal with the neighbor? I am usually of the opinion that we want to keep our neighbors on the right side of us. I will give neighbors the benefit of the doubt, and try to accommodate them 98% of the time. GSD owners really cannot afford neighbor wars. And most neighbor wars are because of people's stubbornness on one side or both. Dogs suffer from neighbor wars.

You had a dog with issues. The dog would have bitten the man. The dog was dog-aggressive. You made a mistake, and your neighbor, little dog and all, should have been angry if your dog bit him. Sorry. 

Often dog bites are because people get between dogs fighting. There is the argument that if his dog was not in your yard, than the incident would not have happened. But let's be realistic here. If your dog darted out of your house and saw his dog lying in his front yard, with all honesty, tell me what your dog would have done.

So, I think that making the peace is on your shoulders, not his. Protecting your dogs is on your shoulders not his. Not liking his dog in your yard is reasonable, but if you do manage by means of the police or animal control get him to contain his dog(s) to his property you will make an enemy. 

This is so unnecessary. I hope that you apologized when your dog bit him. But even if you did not, I think you can talk to him, shirt or no shirt, and ask him to please keep his dog out of your yard, or maybe if you call out each time and tell him you are bringing your dogs out, so can he please put his inside or keep it on his property. 

Frankly, I think you are fortunate that he did not seek medical treatment, nor did he sue you for being bitten. Your neighbor is not a total zero. Put up a fence, and if you can privacy fence in your back yard to keep your dogs safe. That is on you -- keeping your dog safe. Your dog will be just as dead if they chase a squirrel in front of a car. And try to accept that your neighbor was not 100% to blame in this incident.

ETA: Shame on everyone who condones using a bee bee gun, or pepper spray on the little dog. It is NOT the dog's fault.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

You said that the neighbor had a fenced in back yard. I would also say to call AC every time the dog was loose. But if you could scoop him up without fear of biting, could you drop him over the fence into his own yard?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Sue I don't think what you said was or is "unpopular" I totally agree..

I just think dogs are owners responsibilities, mistakes happen, in this case I was referring to the last incident, where the neighbors dog still comes up on the OP's deck and roams around, as not being the dogs fault that his owner is an irresponsible jerk)

I do think it's best to be on good terms with ones neighbors, who wants enemies living right next door? Not me for sure..Altho I do have one who is a fruitcake


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> Find a chain link dog kennel and use it for your dogs. Used ones can be cheap. That way your dog can be outside but not harrassed.
> Now, get a squirt gun and fill it full of ammonia. Every time you open the front door, carry the squirt bottle with you. Since they shoot quite a few feet, every time the dog comes onto your yard, shoot it right in the face. It will sting and the dog will sneeze and be ouchy, but after a few times, you will be surprised how fast that dog will move out of your yard when the door opens. You can also use pepper spray but that is more expensive. Your neighbor can't do anything, since the dog is on your property and if he calls the sheriff, all you have to do is show them it is ammonia and not lethal or illegal, and you only spray it when the dog is in your yard.....
> 
> It will work and there is nothing illegal, at all, about spraying a dog on your property with good old household ammonia.


Call me mean, but this is exactly what I'd do. That dog would get a good ammonia squirt. My mother did this to a roaming neighborhood dog that would come into our yard and scare me when I was a child. She didn't have to do it too many times. My mother is a gentle woman, but she was protecting her young child and she was having none of that dog in their yard.

Not everyone can run out and buy fencing for their yard. That would be the ideal, yes. As another poster mentioned, you can get the wire stuff and just the 4 ft stuff is better than nothing, but to do a whole yard even with that isn't cheap.

The OP explained she has tried to talk to the neighbor. She talked to them before she ever brought home the rescue. Talked to the neighbors. She's done what she can do to communicate with this idiot owner and gotten nowhere. She doesn't need to kiss his butt by making cookies. She's stated she's called AC repeatedly to no avail. It's time for action that the dog really WILL understand. I don't like bb's -- but the ammonia won't cause any lasting injury. This method would likely go by without the neighbor ever knowing. If the neighbor is so unstable or crazy, and you repeatedly call AC, or bb the dog, or something of that nature, it could ramp up the whole situation. 

Wow, Selzer, I think you were pretty harsh with that response! 

This dog does NOT belong on your property, napping on your porch or sleeping in your yard. From what the OP has said, the issue occured IN HER yard. That's not excusing the attack, but the OP's dogs have a RIGHT to *their own yard*. They shouldn't have to be herded inside and outside in minutes to avoid a wandering, barking Yorkie.

Again, I'd try the Ammonia, definitely. Meanwhile, I'd also be taking short videos each and every time that dog came on your property. I'd tag them with times and dates and even make a youtube account of it. Documentation is key. You now have a puppy who DESERVES his own yard to play in without this neighbor's dog causing problems or distractions. 

I think you've done all you can with this neighbor and I wouldn't waste time trying to make friends with him. Sadly, his Yorkie will likely get run over or some worse fate due to it running free as it is.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

For inexpensive dog kennels, check your local and surrounding area Craigs List. Occasionally you can see them free, usually though at very low cost. And depending on how you install it, you may be able to pick it up and move it with you. I was able to fence 3/4 acre for $150 through CL and us installing it ourselves.

It is the neighbor's responsibility to control their dog, BUT you have to deal with their lack of responsibility. While ammonia would be the perfect remedy, it could leave you open for legal ramifications. To avoid that, there is mace for animals (can't remember the name saw it in petsmart). It's made for animals so you can't be accused of trying to permanently injure his dog.

As everyone else said, pictures, pictures and more pictures. If you really want to get serious with it, set up a cam front and back yard and have it record in 24 hour increments. There are types that are motion activated so you wouldn't be eating up megabytes of nothing going on.

You and your dog have the right to enjoy your yard but you have this jacka** next door. Unfortunately that means you have to change your habits to protect your dog. That is your priority.... protecting your dog.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Fencing a yard can be very expensive and not everyone has the money to do it.


It can be.. but it doesn't have to be. Maybe the OP doesn't own their home or something else that may prevent them from putting up a fence but a cheaper alternative is a big roll of wire, a handy heavy duty stapler and some wooden poles. My dad made a fence around our cabin with this growing up and the dogs were kept in. Our fence doors weren't ideal but you could figure out some latches with some pieces of scrap wood.. also, I would not have gotten another puppy without installing a fence. 

If that happened to me, I'd put a collar on their stupid little dog, and tie it somewhere on the neighbours property to prove a point. Call the SPCA and tell them that the yorkie is preventing your dogs from using your property. 

Growing up there was 3 rottis across the street at my friends place and they got out a lot, they were friendly and the fence was over 6 feet (I don't know how they got out..) and they got put down for being out so much. Next to them, there was a shepherd and a rotti mix that got out frequently and chased us down the street as kids to the point where we'd run into somebody's else for safety. My dogs got out growing up and would come home or somebody on the street would bring them home. We we're all really aware of everybody's dogs and if they got out we'd inform the owners or bring the dog home if it was approachable. My mom's neighbours little dogs come out barking at Vida when I bring her over but will never go near her, it's kinda funny actually!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Chelle, a dog is dead and two more dogs are in danger of being dead too. The _only_ way those dogs will not be dead too is if their _owner_ does something different. We cannot make the rest of the world be more responsible. That won't protect our dogs. To hold a small dog responsible for your dog's demise, when the reason the dog is dead is because the small dog's owner was irresponsible and the OP made a mistake and the OP's dog had serious issues, well, I think that and the suggestions of action against the small dog are a bit harsh.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Ammonia might sting the dogs eyes, but it is not an illegal substance since it is a household cleaner nor could you be accused of hurting his dog since it is on YOUR property. 
What? Your little foo foo dog smells like ammonia? Hmm, I had a bucket on the porch and I was cleaning windows, guess she came and stuck her head in the bucket. Darn, I am sorry.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

selzer said:


> Chelle, a dog is dead and two more dogs are in danger of being dead too. The _only_ way those dogs will not be dead too is if their _owner_ does something different. We cannot make the rest of the world be more responsible. That won't protect our dogs. To hold a small dog responsible for your dog's demise, when the reason the dog is dead is because the small dog's owner was irresponsible and the OP made a mistake and the OP's dog had serious issues, well, I think that and the suggestions of action against the small dog are a bit harsh.


Ok, true, but you're punishing the owner, who really has no fault other than letting the dog rush the door. The OP wasn't letting her dogs run willy nilly like the neighbor apparently does. The dogs likely wouldn't be dead if the wandering dog hadn't been where it didn't belong! Now, we can't know if the OP's aggressive dog would've left the yard to attack the other dog. Don't have that info. And I will agree with you in that when you know you have a DA dog, you MUST take extra precautions... many precautions... but I'm just going on what was presented to me. 

I suppose we have to disagree. I believe the small dog wandering in the OP's yard *must* be immediately addressed.



wyominggrandma said:


> Ammonia might sting the dogs eyes, but it is not an illegal substance since it is a household cleaner nor could you be accused of hurting his dog since it is on YOUR property.
> What? Your little foo foo dog smells like ammonia? Hmm, I had a bucket on the porch and I was cleaning windows, guess she came and stuck her head in the bucket. Darn, I am sorry.


Doggies are curious creatures, they'll stick those noses into anything!


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> From what I have read, the OPs dog could use some recall training too.
> A good fence (or two) would have prevented all of this from occurring.


My dog that got put down was dogtra trained but I had set the remote down to clean the windows. His dog was laying in front of our porch and she chased. I didn't expect to have this happen when I open the door. Our puppy only goes out on a leash and my other dog, Shadow, is harmless and the neighbors think she is a great dog oddly enough.

We had a veggie garden out back that was fenced to keep out rabbits, and I have asked my boyfriend to put it up to block off the dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

chelle said:


> Ok, true, but you're punishing the owner, who really has no fault other than letting the dog rush the door. The OP wasn't letting her dogs run willy nilly like the neighbor apparently does. The dogs likely wouldn't be dead if the wandering dog hadn't been where it didn't belong! Now, we can't know if the OP's aggressive dog would've left the yard to attack the other dog. Don't have that info. And I will agree with you in that when you know you have a DA dog, you MUST take extra precautions... many precautions... but I'm just going on what was presented to me.
> 
> I suppose we have to disagree. I believe the small dog wandering in the OP's yard *must* be immediately addressed.


We know that the dog chased to dog out of its own yard, that the owner had no control over it, even when she did have the collar she could not maintain control, that the neighbor got bitten on his own property protecting his dog, that the dog was a rescue with issues, that the dog previously accosted that particular neighbor as he walked between the two houses, and the dog would have bitten him except for something that I did not recognize. 

It sounds like this dog would not have bolted out of the house, saw a dog on the lawn next door and run up to the property line posturing. 

I am sorry this happened, that her dog was put down, that another large dog, rescue dog, GSD bit someone. Sorry will not keep the other dogs safe though. Putting up a fence, training the dog not to go through the door without the ok, solid recall, socialization with dogs of all sizes are all things that might help prevent this from happening again. Agreeing the neighbor is a jerk and discussing methods of taking revenge out on a small dog is beyond unhelpful.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

I have to stress that my dog, Original Bandit would not have darted out the door if there was no reason to. Our glass door was not closed properly and my other dog pushed it open to see the other dog. I am doing every thing to protect my dogs. That is why my puppy is on a leash, I do not know her well enough to say she can approach this dog, and she doesn't know this dog. My older dog Shadow, knows the yorkie and usually ignores her. If they meet they don't fight. Shadow has known this yorkie since they brought it home and I know Shadow well enough to trust her. My dogs do not wander Both Original Bandit and Little Bandit do not leave my property unleashed. My neighbors (the troublesome ones and others) know Shadow by name and will call her to them, we live on a dead end street where us neighbors are the only traffic so I allow it. Shadow comes back when called and if she goes off the property I immediately follow and retrieve her. Often my neighbors are not even outside with there dog. Their older dog, a pug, was in our yard so much Original Bandit was even friendly with it. I am positive this yorkie isn't socialized because it is immediately barking and reactive.
Understandably I should have checked the door latch and had her Dogtra remote closer at hand but no one is perfect 24/7. The other incident I mentioned happened inbetween our house when the neighbor walked back. My back was turned as I was playing with the dogs and she saw an intruder, I don't think thats unusual GSD behavior especially since we believed she was tied up as a guard dog before we got her. She jumped on him and was barking, at my command and use of remote she returned home.
To those of you who say its all my fault that my dog was put down, you don't know how it broke my heart and how much work and training I put into trying to give her a better life. She came from an abused situation, and could not breath properly do to choke chain abuse, we tried our best and gave her a good life, having to put her down devastated me and left me anti-social and depressed. Now I am focused on our new puppy and giving her the right start.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

selzer said:


> We know that the dog chased to dog out of its own yard, that the owner had no control over it, even when she did have the collar she could not maintain control, that the neighbor got bitten on his own property protecting his dog, that the dog was a rescue with issues, that the dog previously accosted that particular neighbor as he walked between the two houses, and the dog would have bitten him except for something that I did not recognize.
> 
> It sounds like this dog would not have bolted out of the house, saw a dog on the lawn next door and run up to the property line posturing.
> 
> I am sorry this happened, that her dog was put down, that another large dog, rescue dog, GSD bit someone. Sorry will not keep the other dogs safe though. Putting up a fence, training the dog not to go through the door without the ok, solid recall, socialization with dogs of all sizes are all things that might help prevent this from happening again. Agreeing the neighbor is a jerk and discussing methods of taking revenge out on a small dog is beyond unhelpful.


I agree with this, tho I'm not clear that the OP's dog chased the other onto the other property.? 

But still, all the other things you've mentioned are critical. I could lead this conversation into the realm of how well-meaning folks rescue dogs they're not ready to handle... but I'll not do that. (Was beat up in this conversation in the past.)

I really do not see the ammonia squirts on the other dog as "revenge." Not at all. I personally saw the effectiveness of that measure when I was young. I think it would be a very strong deterrant to the neighbor dog from entering the yard. I see that as step #1. Then the OP must take steps #2 - #175 - containment, door-rushing, recall. But in my mind, this situation must be dealt with asap, and first step being getting the wandering dog out of the yard. OR, well, encouraging the relationship between the wandering Yorkie and the new pup? Ok, I'm tired, and I better shut up.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> My dog that got put down was dogtra trained but I had set the remote down to clean the windows.


Dogtra trained? So it didn't bolt if it got shocked? 

People would be amused at our place. We have a baby gate across right by the front door to block anyone from attempting to bolt out, and a 6' fence with hotwire at the top and bottom. 
It's like Ft. Knox here, but the dogs rarely, if ever escape. And if they did, I know it would be my own fault, no matter if there was a pack of 20 dogs out there or one.

I am sorry about your loss, but the good news is that I can think of at least 5 ways to remedy the problem, and it seems the good folks on here have thought of at least that, and more!


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

I want to make it clear, at this time I am not worried about my dogs attacking this dog or their owner. They have all met before without incident. The puppy has met them on leash on neutral property with the yorkie actually on a leash. I sought them out and introduced them. My problem know is at 7:30 am I take my dogs out have to retreat into the house and go back out in five minutes so my dogs can finish their business that was interuppted as my puppy is too shy to pee while being barked at.
It irritates me that this dog is still roaming the neighborhood while my dog is dead, we volunteered to put her down because that was what the neighbor wanted. In my opinion any normal person would make efforts to keep their dog in their yard after such an event. They don't, they open their garage door and let the dog out most often without supervision despite having a fully fenced yard they can utilize. My puppy is learning so she is leashed, we have an in ground (petsafe) fence in the back but I won't train the puppy on it. All my neighbors welcome my older dog to visit them, but she only goes over when invited and they call her name. My dogs don't wander over. My dog that was put down could roam my yard and see the neighbors dogs and would not go over there. All my neighbors have dogs and she did not approach them, or bark at them. She did not like to be confronted by strange dogs or people. I did not see my dog bite the neighbor, she did not harm the neighbors dog, as I mentioned the neighbor hit my dog on the head with a hammer and hurt her, he could have hit her first. As far as not being able to control my dog after I got her collar, all I can is my dogs was 75lbs I am 110 lbs, she was solid muscle, I am not and she was revved up, she literally pulled me to the ground and I let go of her collar on impact.
Also to say I rescued a dog with problems I couldn't handle, I was not told she had problems, she was at the SPCA and they evaulated her and said she was people and dog friendly and labeled her as a shy dog. They told us she was housetrained and had kennel cough. None of that turned out to be true, what they labeled as kennel cough turned out to be excessive tissue around her windpipe and food pipe, the vet compared her breathing system to a bulldogs. We took her to a trainer and worked with her every day. We gave her every shot we could.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> To those of you who say its all my fault that my dog was put down, you don't know how it broke my heart and how much work and training I put into trying to give her a better life.


None of us are perfect owners. We've all made our share of mistakes.
But in order to give any dog a better life, you have to be a better owner and learn from whatever mistakes were made. 
If you don't learn from them, you are destined to repeat them. 
Even if people think it's your fault, that's not them saying "you're a bad owner", it may be just them saying, "own up and improve" (I'm not saying you are or aren't, just, it's a thought). 

Even though you rent, it would be to your and your dog's benefit to put up a fence, even a temporary one. If you can use T-posts, even that would be better than living at the mercy of your neighbor.

**There's some controversy over using a shock collar to train a formerly abused/neglected dog, I don't keep up on what's the best method in that department, because we usually do not recommend them.



> In my opinion any normal person would make efforts to keep their dog in their yard after such an event.


You cannot change anyone but yourself. Your life is 10% what happens to you, and 90% how you react to it, remember that always.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Dogtra trained? So it didn't bolt if it got shocked?
> 
> People would be amused at our place. We have a baby gate across right by the front door to block anyone from attempting to bolt out, and a 6' fence with hotwire at the top and bottom.
> It's like Ft. Knox here, but the dogs rarely, if ever escape. And if they did, I know it would be my own fault, no matter if there was a pack of 20 dogs out there or one.
> ...


I mean she was trained on a Dogtra, I only used the remote for situations like this where there was outside stimuli i couldn't control, such as the post man coming to the door or running into other dogs such as the neighbors because I already knew about this problem for years. By the time I could give my dog a command she was out the door it happened that fast. On other occasions I could walk to my mailbox and back, no remote, neighbors around and my dog at my side. Like I said we rescued her and from what I could piece together her old life was being tied up and guarding property, she lived that way for 3 years, I couldn't undo that deeper training in less then a year.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

I do not rent, I live in my boyfriends home, his house, his property, his fence decision. I do admit that I should have checked the door, or put her into a down stay away from the door when I opened it. I did not expect the neighbors dog to be there and cause this. 
I am taking every step I can, my puppy is being socialized and trained. I have asked my boyfriend to put up the garden fencing to block their dog off. When I started this post it wasn't about worrying about dog fights, or neighbors being bit. I sought out my neighbors and introduced them to my puppy. I am not looking for a way to prevent another bite/chase/fight incident, I just want my puppy to be able to be in her yard in peace. To have the neighbors dog run out of nowhere and charge at her bothers me. That the neighbors do nothing bothers me. I do what I can, I won't harm the neighbors dog simply because I can't harm an animal.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

But that's just it. Put your energy into things you can control, and if he owns the house, insist on a fence being put up.

My dog got attacked in our own driveway, Libby is the sweetest, non-aggressive dog, and two vicious Rott-mixes jumped and beat the daylights out of her. If she didn't have such thick fur (She's a sheltie mix) and the owner managed to get them off her, she'd have been torn up. 

When my husband drove up, I was waiting, and before the end of the day, the fence was up. 

Good luck.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> But that's just it. Put your energy into things you can control, and if he owns the house, insist on a fence being put up.
> 
> My dog got attacked in our own driveway, Libby is the sweetest, non-aggressive dog, and two vicious Rott-mixes jumped and beat the daylights out of her. If she didn't have such thick fur (She's a sheltie mix) and the owner managed to get them off her, she'd have been torn up.
> 
> ...


Thanks, we were getting fence estimates shortly before the incident happened, then my boyfriend felt that with Bandit gone the fence wasn't needed. We really are considering moving to a different home because of this neighbor and my boyfriends new job. We do not want to put up a fence and then move next month. My boyfriend has agreed to put our garden fencing and posts (about 4ft high) to block the side off for the winter. I guess I am just fed up working so hard and they do nothing, now my puppy can't even pee outside in peace, this dog starts barking and she won't pee. I go in the house so they can get there dog back, its the only way it goes home. I am still potty training the puppy as we have only had her two weeks and having a dog come running and barking is not helping, its 30 degrees out, I don't enjoy making extra trips out to pee because of this


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OP, you should be able to borrow a cage trap from AC FREE OF CHARGE and trap that little annoyance. I agree with the ammonia idea. I also heavily agree with reporting every single time and getting as much visual proof as possible whenever that little thing is loose in the neighborhood or in your yard. Document everything i writing. Time of day, weather at the time, location, EVERYTHING! Become that annoying person at AC so much so they fine the people time and time again until the message gets across. Spread the word to have your neighbors do the same. If they're out after dark, call the police and report it. Any noise during quiet hours which is usually 10pm and 7am in most places, but you'll have to check your local noise ordinance codes, report it. Make their inability to be responsible people a living nightmare for them. Everything can be reported anonymously, but remember to keep a very strict eye on your dogs just in case. Go up the chain to get results. With the trap every single time that thing is caught, take it to AC. No ifs, ands or buts about it. Loose dog is a leash law violation. No one is exempt..


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I live in the country. It doesn't matter the size of the dog. It is MY RESPONSIBILITY to keep MY dogs SAFE. I will do that at all costs including the life of a dog owned by an irresponsible owner. My yard isn't fenced either. I live on 3 acres and share a backyard(which is fenced) with my parents(I live next door) so my dogs don't go into the backyard cause of their dogs. I have a 32x10 kennel and I do use it. I take them out to potty in the front and there has been the occasional loose neighbor dog that has been out there, Thankfully my dogs are well trained and come when I call them. 

Look on craigslist for a kennel, I've found all mine on there for really cheap. That's a cheap good solution for now and movable when you guys move!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Part of being a responsible dog owner is owning up to past mistakes and fixing them. Constantly taking the victim route (I speak in general on that) does a disservice to our dogs I think.

I am confused on something though. In one post you mentioned that your dogs do not leave your property unless on a lease, but then you state in another post that your neighbors know your dog and are OK with your dog being around, and that event his one neighbor will call your dog to them. So then, your one dog does run around off lease on your property? I am a little confused.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

You had to put your dog down? So he did bite the guy?

If you put a fence up your self its not that much money we did it. Get some wooden posts and farm fencing you are good to go. If it means life or death it is worth the time and money. A fence can help resale value too. A fence would help a lot. 

Look into leash laws. 

Pepper spay can work. I pepper sprayed some coyotes the other day with our Bear strength pepper spay. I have not seen them around in a while. I did not even spray them dead on it was mainly in the air. So I vote pepper spray but not straight to the face. Yet I think there are always 2 sides to a story.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Personally, if moving is an option, I would move. Life is way to short to be in constant war with the neighbors. The amount of stress you are under from the sound of your post....must be ulcer inducing. It really does sound like you are a ball of nerves right now....and I bet your poor pup must be feeling it.

If moving is not an option....you must, as an owner....put up a fence. There is really no other option for you. Your pup won't be a pup forever. As your pup gets bigger, it could become tired of the yapper dog and take care of it. I guess dog to dog justice. BUT it probably won't end good for your dog. Hardly ever does when a big dog and yapper dog fight. Really, it's not much of a fight.

If your intentions is to make nice with the neighbors and NOT put up a fence....ask them if you can walk their yapper with your pup. Try to spend as much time with yapper and your pup together as you can. Maybe??? just maybe, yapper won't feel the need to yap at your pup all the time after that.

IMO..shooting the yapper with BB's and other dangerous lead products....could be asking for a LOT of trouble. You don't need anymore trouble or stress.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> I am confused on something though. In one post you mentioned that your dogs do not leave your property unless on a lease, but then you state in another post that your neighbors know your dog and are OK with your dog being around, and that event his one neighbor will call your dog to them. So then, your one dog does run around off lease on your property? I am a little confused.


To clarify I do not let either of my GSDs off my property without a leash, the puppy does not leave the house without a leash currently. My other dog Shadow has more of a samoyed personality and loves everyone, stupid neighbor, yappy dog and all. My annoying neighbor and others all know her by name and will see her and say Hi Shadow and she will visit them. Before I put Original Bandit in a down stay and called Shadow back after her visit. Now with the puppy on a leash I bring her over so she can socialize with the neighbors, no negative reactions have happened. 
After the incident and we put Bandit down, we had neighbors asking after Shadow, saying they missed seeing her and petting her. I had kept her strictly to the back yard and chose to drive her to parks for exercise. When Shadow did see the troublesome neighbors again, I ran over and grabbed her collar and apologized and they said not to worry about it and Shadow is a great dog. So I am not worried about AC being called on me, which is why I don't want to be so outgoing as to shoot their dog with bb's or anything else. 

I have my digital camera at the ready, along with a notepad and my boyfriend is putting up garden fencing at the connection of our properties. I will be pushing for a fence in the spring if we still live here.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I apologize - this thread is confusing to me - so if these questions have been asked...

1. You can take your puppy in your back yard? Can the Yorkie get there?
2. The Yorkie runs free in its front yard with cars/the road/street? That is where I would be appealing to the owners. 
3. This Yorkie, does it get close enough where you could pick it up? I am guessing I would pick it up each time, walk over, ring the bell and say your dog got out again. 

This is Grand Island - this isn't the wild west. I guess I've not been to enough places in Grand Island to understand how this whole thing just continues to go on and on and on without someone being direct and making decisions that help the dogs.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

1. You can take your puppy in your back yard? Can the Yorkie get there?
I take my puppy in the backyard on a leash as she is still working on recall. The yorkie can, and has ran into our yard, and onto our deck.
2. The Yorkie runs free in its front yard with cars/the road/street? That is where I would be appealing to the owners. 
The neighbors dogs wander the whole st. It is a low traffic deadend so I guess they assume its safe. This is their second dog, the other a pug has been wandering the street for 11 years. I know our other neighbor has been complaining to them for longer then we have lived here. 
3. This Yorkie, does it get close enough where you could pick it up? I am guessing I would pick it up each time, walk over, ring the bell and say your dog got out again. 
It does not come up to me, it goes to the dogs and barks, as if we are on its property. 

This is Grand Island - this isn't the wild west. I guess I've not been to enough places in Grand Island to understand how this whole thing just continues to go on and on and on without someone being direct and making decisions that help the dogs.

I am working on this now, taking photos etc, so I have proof. Once their dog starts barking, they try to get it back, but they have to go get a bag of food and shake it so the dog returns. If my dogs aren't out who knows how long this dog will be out, so I have to take my photos.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Someone may have already mentioned this, but do be aware this can easily turn into a steadily worsening situation with someone who is willing to be more unpleasant than you are. Nice people can be at a disadvantage in cases like this. 

Jelpy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I haven't read through this whole thread but....

WHY exactly is it you can't put up a fence? Is there an HOA? Do you have regs on what kind of fence can be put up? Even if you use welded wire fencing from a farm store, it will work as a barrier to keep the other dogs out. If they decide to try to get UNDER the fence, then get a solar fencer and put some electrical tape up. A few zaps from that should keep the other dogs out of your yard. 

IMO, this is all about protecting your dogs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Jelpy said:


> Someone may have already mentioned this, but do be aware this can easily turn into a steadily worsening situation with someone who is willing to be more unpleasant than you are. Nice people can be at a disadvantage in cases like this.
> 
> Jelpy


That's what I was worried about - I am good with being the nice person too - but am aware that there was a situation where the first dog was PTS already so there is some history. 

I do not think escalating and peeing contest type things are a good idea so all attempts to solve this - with a fence like Jax is saying - or really adult behaviors are the way to go.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

ShadowBandit said:


> To clarify I do not let either of my GSDs off my property without a leash, the puppy does not leave the house without a leash currently. My other dog Shadow has more of a samoyed personality and loves everyone, stupid neighbor, yappy dog and all. My annoying neighbor and o*thers all know her by name and will see her and say Hi Shadow and she will visit them. *Before I put Original Bandit in a down stay and called Shadow back after her visit. Now with the puppy on a leash I bring her over so she can socialize with the neighbors, no negative reactions have happened.
> After the incident and we put Bandit down, we had neighbors asking after Shadow, saying they missed seeing her and petting her. I had kept her strictly to the back yard and chose to drive her to parks for exercise. When Shadow did see the troublesome neighbors again, I ran over and grabbed her collar and apologized and they said not to worry about it and Shadow is a great dog. So I am not worried about AC being called on me, which is why I don't want to be so outgoing as to shoot their dog with bb's or anything else.
> 
> I have my digital camera at the ready, along with a notepad and my boyfriend is putting up garden fencing at the connection of our properties. I will be pushing for a fence in the spring if we still live here.


Im really not trying to be nit picky, i promise! just trying to understand and get a picture.

Ok, pup is on leash when outside, I get that. Your dog Shadow, she leaves the property to visit your neighbors when they call her? Or they come to her? I'm reading it both ways lol.

I would say, that if your dog leave your property to go visit, even if she comes right back, then that is something that can be held against you. Specially if the neighbors in question can call her over to them. So If that is the case then I would stop that. Your good neighbors being sad isn't as important as your dog being safe. They can always come to your house to visit your dog. (unless that is already the case, lol)

ETA: Even if your dog is nice and the other is yappy, the law doesn't pick between the two with loose dogs. If your dog leaves your property to go visit and you tick off the yappy dog owners then they can just as easily call on you too. So be careful with that.  (because more than likely after what you say about AC, they probably would come out for a big dog)


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I see many people say, "buy a fence!1 buy a fence!!" Well not everyone's economic situation is the same. You have to do what you can.

Also just because the situation can escalate doesn't mean the OP should back away from taking photos, reporting the dog in their yard being off leash, etc. It is better to HAVE a record of it all so if something SHOULD happen you have a pattern on record.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Ace952 said:


> I see many people say, "buy a fence!1 buy a fence!!" Well not everyone's economic situation is the same. You have to do what you can.
> 
> Also just because the situation can escalate doesn't mean the OP should back away from taking photos, reporting the dog in their yard being off leash, etc. It is better to HAVE a record of it all so if something SHOULD happen you have a pattern on record.



No, not everyones is the same, but if you want a dog to not come onto your property, the ONLY way to do that for sure is to get a fence. No one said it was going to be easy. It would be nice if AC did something, it would be nice if the owners of the dog did something, but realistically that just doesn't happen.

If someone doesn't want a dog on their property, then a fence is going to be your best bet of doing that.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

You can make a fence with some chicken wire and some wood, it's not that hard or expensive.

If I had to put my dog to sleep over a yard/bite issue then I would put up a fence or NOT get another puppy so this whole thing cant repeat itself.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> I see many people say, "buy a fence!1 buy a fence!!" Well not everyone's economic situation is the same. You have to do what you can.
> 
> Also just because the situation can escalate doesn't mean the OP should back away from taking photos, reporting the dog in their yard being off leash, etc. It is better to HAVE a record of it all so if something SHOULD happen you have a pattern on record.


well...fencing can be found cheaply on craigslist. The welded wire (5') is not very expensive. Buying a solar fencer and putting in some electrical tape is not that expensive. 

Where did anyone say to NOT record all that is going on and NOT to take pictures?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> You can make a fence with some chicken wire and some wood, it's not that hard or expensive.
> *
> If I had to put my dog to sleep over a yard/bite issue then I would put up a fence or NOT get another puppy so this whole thing cant repeat itself.*


:thumbup:


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> You can make a fence with some chicken wire and some wood, it's not that hard or expensive.
> 
> If I had to put my dog to sleep over a yard/bite issue then I would put up a fence or NOT get another puppy so this whole thing cant repeat itself.


I personally can not put up a traditional fence because I work part time minimum wage and live paycheck to paycheck. I live in my boyfriends home and he would be furious if I put up a wire fence or something other then a traditional wooden fence. He agreed to put up garden fencing for the winter. My concern here is not about another bite/fight, my concern in the first place was about this dog bothering my dogs while they are trying to go potty. A few times we have been "visited" and retreat to the house and then the puppy has an accident. That's whats bothering me here. I have lived here for three years and got Shadow two months after we moved in. Our neighbors like her and unless they knew I was calling animal control on them I would not expect them to call on me.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ShadowBandit said:


> I personally can not put up a traditional fence because I work part time minimum wage and live paycheck to paycheck. I live in my boyfriends home and he would be furious if I put up a wire fence or something other then a traditional wooden fence.


I live by myself and I live paycheck to paycheck as well. 

Can you sit down with your boyfriend and say "Hey look I know you are not thrilled about putting up a wire fence but it's for our puppies' safety and to keep that annoying little dog out." 

If you plan on moving soon anyways it would just be a temporary thing to keep everyone in their yard.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Farm fencing is also an economical way to fence in an area for your dogs.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I was a poor single mom when I got my first GSD. Having a dog - any dog- requires outlay of dollars. Including fences. You can do a Tpost and cattle panel fence for almost nothing but a bit of sweat. 

I am not going to re-hash stuff already said and I am so sorry you lost Bandit but we take these sad situations and learn from them. I would not want to see you leave here because you felt picked on over this. This board and others like it are great places to learn and share. 

Stick around, fence the yard on the cheap and keep your dogs safe. Then work on the neighbor's dogs. I like the idea of taking him cookies everyime his dogs are in his yard and taking them home when they are lose. Your camera is a good friend and so is ACO. 

Those who live in glass houses should not throw stones, in other words you need to make sure your dogs are always fenced and under control before you point a finger at the neighbor.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry, but living paycheck to paycheck is not good enough. 

You were getting estimates on fencing, I am sure you were probably seeing a pricey amount. I know Thomas Fence wanted something like $3,000 over ten years ago, and no boy friend or boy friend's parents to help out. Of course _that _did not happen.

Instead I bought horse fence for 25$ for a 50 foot role. I think it took me three roles, using the house and the shed, and my dad and I used a piece of it to make a gate. T or U posts, were a couple of bucks a piece. And in the end I had a 100' x 40' fenced area. I then spent 99$ on a solar powered electric fence unit, a couple of more on a role of wire for it, and some more on insulators, and put that around the bottom -- don't need that anymore. In fact, if you are out there with your dog it is unnecessary. So I made a $3000 bill turn into a $200 bill that fit the bill quite nicely -- and much more than what is absolutely necessary.

You are looking at estimates to fence an entire yard. You may WANT that, but lets talk about what you need. 

The little dog will come over, and will yap at your pup. So think privacy fencing, that will make things a whole lot better. There are cheap 6'h x 8'long panels, cost about $27 per panel about 10 years ago at Lowe's. If you get 7 of these. Using the house as one side, 2 on each side for the width and 3 for the length, you can make a 16'x24' area that you back yard opens into. VERY CONVENIENT. Figure 7 panels at $30 per panel that is $210. Add some 4x4s and a couple of packages of concrete and you should be able to put up a nice useful fenced area for about $300. Your dog's safety is worth that.

If this is the bf's parents house, explain what you intend, and price some pretty fiberglass/plastic fencing also, and if they would prefer that, as them to pay the difference. We are not talking about something you could leave your dog for hours while you go to work, but rather something that you can take your dog out into let him run about a bit, and potty, without any serious issues. You should also set up a gate as well. I used the panel itself to make a gate for my yard, though it is too large, heavy and cumbersome. It only needs to be two feet wide. Maybe I have a picture. 

This is the $27/ 8'panel privacy fencing:









This is the 25$ roll of horse fencing and posts:









This is the gate we made from the panel not easy to see, functional, not beautiful. 









I put privacy fence up on the sides where I have neighbors and used the original horse fencing that I put up at first in the back where people do not go. This cuts down on noise from my lot when the neighbors have the audacity to use their back yards. 

You have choices, a new neighborhood will have new neighbors and new issues.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Ace952 said:


> I see many people say, "buy a fence!1 buy a fence!!" Well not everyone's economic situation is the same. You have to do what you can.



IMO, if you can't afford a fence, you can't afford a dog. It's part and parcel of dog ownership, same as vaccines, wormers, good food (not "expensive food, just a GOOD diet), and collars and leashes.
Living in a townhouse or an apartment is the only reason, again, IMO, that you may go without a fence. Those people usually only have their dogs out on leashes. 
Harsh, I know, but so many issues can be solved by simply having a fenced-in yard, either front, back, or both.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> IMO, if you can't afford a fence, you can't afford a dog. It's part and parcel of dog ownership, same as vaccines, wormers, good food (not "expensive food, just a GOOD diet), and collars and leashes.
> Living in a townhouse or an apartment is the only reason, again, IMO, that you may go without a fence. Those people usually only have their dogs out on leashes.
> Harsh, I know, but so many issues can be solved by simply having a fenced-in yard, either front, back, or both.


^ That is hogwash. A fenced yard doesn't mean that you can afford a dog anymore than not having a fenced yard means that you can't afford a dog. I don't have a fenced yard and my dogs are extrmely well cared for, trained and don't want for anything. They have never went exploring and they are never left alone outside unless they are in their outdoor kennel which has a roof and a top and is padlocked. 

I know many people that don't have a fenced yard but that are extrmely responsible owners. It is a case by case basis.


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> IMO, if you can't afford a fence, you can't afford a dog. It's part and parcel of dog ownership, same as vaccines, wormers, good food (not "expensive food, just a GOOD diet), and collars and leashes.
> Living in a townhouse or an apartment is the only reason, again, IMO, that you may go without a fence. Those people usually only have their dogs out on leashes.
> Harsh, I know, but so many issues can be solved by simply having a fenced-in yard, either front, back, or both.


Yes but the neighbor in question has a fenced yard, doesn't use it. If I had a fenced yard that would be the only place ooutside on my property my dogs would be. Buying a fence or anything else isn't what makes a good dog owner. 
It is one thing to come up with money for emergency surgery to save a dogs life, another to shell out the 3,000 we were quoted just to fence off the front.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

VonKromeHaus said:


> ^ That is hogwash. A fenced yard doesn't mean that you can afford a dog anymore than not having a fenced yard means that you can't afford a dog. I don't have a fenced yard and my dogs are extrmely well cared for, trained and don't want for anything. They have never went exploring and they are never left alone outside unless they are in their outdoor kennel which has a roof and a top and is padlocked.
> 
> I know many people that don't have a fenced yard but that are extrmely responsible owners. It is a case by case basis.



I second this. 

Not having a fence is not the be all end all of dog ownership and doesn't mean jack diddly squat on the ownership of the dog. If anything I see more people around here with fenced in yards who just throw their dog back there and leave it.

I mean it's a fenced in yard..thats what they are for right? /sarcasm.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GSDolch said:


> I second this.
> 
> Not having a fence is not the be all end all of dog ownership and doesn't mean jack diddly squat on the ownership of the dog. If anything I see more people around here with fenced in yards who just throw their dog back there and leave it.
> 
> I mean it's a fenced in yard..thats what they are for right? /sarcasm.


I see far more dogs left to roam and get ran over or otherwise killed. I assisted just yesterday in the euthanasia of a dog ran over on the freeway. I see far more dogs roaming, killing livestock, getting killed, etc., than I see being "thrown" out in a fenced yard.

What dogs aren't roaming, the owner has tied up to a tree or the back porch and there it sits, the owner avoiding it because now it jumps up every time people go out there. 

No, a fenced yard isn't the "mark" of good ownership but in far more situations can save lives and keep other dogs off your property, saving a plethora of problems. This is a prime example, as others have pointed out, one dog dead, two more at risk, and someone was bitten because there is no fence.
**My comment was also made in response to someone's comment that "not everyone can afford a fence", well, IMO, the wrong time to think about erecting a fence is after all **** has broken loose and more is on the way because you didn't fence your yard..._before_ you got the dog. 
And it's always the dogs who pay.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> I see far more dogs left to roam and get ran over or otherwise killed. I assisted just yesterday in the euthanasia of a dog ran over on the freeway. I see far more dogs roaming, killing livestock, getting killed, etc., than I see being "thrown" out in a fenced yard.
> 
> What dogs aren't roaming, the owner has tied up to a tree or the back porch and there it sits, the owner avoiding it because now it jumps up every time people go out there.
> 
> ...


msvette2u, no offense, but your responses so often reflect your dealings with really bad situations, owners, etc. The worst side of things. Your responses come across so very strongly jaded. I can't blame you for that, I'm sure it is very disheartening, but at the same time, if everyone was held to your standards, your shelter would be far more full than it is.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I can see both sides of this situation. Yes you SHOULD be able to have your dogs in YOUR yard without stupid neighbor dog coming into YOUR yard and bothering your dog. Totally 100% agree on that, I would be calling animal control everytime that dog was in my yard and taking pics and video. When I lived on 10 acres our neighbors Texas Longhorns kept getting out of their fence and always ended up in OUR yard (about 3 acres were left unfenced) after about 3 times of this and speaking to them nicely about it and being chased by a mean bull I finally called the police. They sent someone out,I had the Texas Longhorns in my horses round pen-which they destroyed BTW) he went over ther and talked to the neighbors and low and behold they were out there fixing their fence and we NEVER had the problem again. Sometimes authority is all some people need

Now on the other side- I personally would never own a dog without having a fenced in yard- I also believe it is part of responsible dog ownership. The horse fencing is inexpensive and is movable, there are also $300 outdoor "kennels" or you could buy, or one long stretch of horse fence and only make it about 5-6 feet wide to give them a "run".

There are so many options you could do that aren't overly expensive. I hope everything works out well for you


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

chelle said:


> msvette2u, no offense, but your responses so often reflect your dealings with really bad situations, owners, etc. The worst side of things. Your responses come across so very strongly jaded. I can't blame you for that, I'm sure it is very disheartening, but at the same time, if everyone was held to your standards, your shelter would be far more full than it is.


Ah yes, well, coming at it from the side of animal control, I probably do come off that way at times.

That said, not having a fenced yard makes you a better owner no more than having one makes you a good owner in the first place; but far more issues arise from not having them, than from having them. That we don't hear as often about dogs properly secured in fences (and not just "thrown out there to live alone) doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> Ah yes, well, coming at it from the side of animal control, I probably do come off that way at times.
> 
> That said, not having a fenced yard makes you a better owner no more than having one makes you a good owner in the first place; but far more issues arise from not having them, than from having them. That we don't hear as often about dogs properly secured in fences (and not just "thrown out there to live alone) doesn't mean they don't exist.


I don't disagree at all. My yard is only partially fenced. We're working on the rest of it, but it's very big. None the less, Bailey is not allowed to roam. I really am very sad that you deal with so many bad situations; escaped dogs being run over and the like. A contained animal obviously doesn't get into the trouble that a free-roaming one does.... but that's all about the owner. If you can't contain your dog, via fencing or recall, you can't allow it free roam... or the dog will end up hurt or killed. That is the sad truth of the matter and again, I'm sorry you deal with that every day.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I didn't mean to suggest you weren't responsible. You strike me as an uber-responsible owner 
And you're right, it's all about being a responsible owner but man...fences sure do help!!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I have worked for vets for over 30 years and have seen lots of reasons to keep a dog in a fenced yard. Poisoning, HBC, dog fights, etc. BUT, I would never equate not having a fence as being a bad dog owner. I have also seen the other end of the spectrum, not having a fence will make owners more aware of their dogs, more likely to spend time with them for walks and will make them more willing to have their dogs as inside pets, as opposed to having a fenced in yard and the dogs spends ALL the time in the yard since it is so "safe for him".
Unfortunately, the OP lives next to neighbors who are jerks and it probably wouldnt matter if they had a fence, their little yapper would still be a problem, teaching her dog to fence fight. I agree that a kennel of some kind would be best if she can't afford a fence, but to say "if you can't afford a fence, you can't afford a dog".
Sorry, not going to agree at all with this comment.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

As often happens, I typed out half a thought...

If you're having a ton of issues due to not having a fence...your dog bit someone, and as a result has been put to sleep...and all this could have been prevented with a fenced yard...yet you say "I can't afford a fence", then there is indeed a problem.

And if you then go get _another_ dog and wind up with the same results again (still no fenced yard), yet still give excuses for not having a fence, then yes, there is a problem.

For instance, if someone applies through our rescue because their last dog died as a direct results of not having a fence, and they still have not fenced their yard, chances are real good they won't be getting a dog from us.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

msvette2u said:


> From what I have read, the OPs dog could use some recall training too.
> A good fence (or two) would have prevented all of this from occurring.


Yup.

The OPs dog cornered the man once before the last incident, AND the OP thought the man would get bit then, the OPs yard wasn't / isn't fenced. "Might move" and don't want to spend money on a fence -- What is your dog's life worth? What is your peace of mind worth? Less than a fence I guess.

I'm very sorry that Bandit lost her life over this. I'm very glad I don't live in your neighborhood.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well it sounds like the OP's boyfriend does NOT want the fence so really what can you expect the OP to do if that is this case? It's HIS house not hers.

I still stand by my earlier post,,if the little monster comes in your yard, either scoop him up and return him to owner CONSTANTLY or take him to AC and let them handle it. 

I would be mighty peeved if my neighbors dog kept coming in my yard harrassing my dogs or preventing the ability for ME to enjoy my yard with my own dogs..No I wouldn't 'shoot' it , pellet it, spray it,,because it's NOT THE DOGS FAULT they have a jerk owner..


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> Yup.
> 
> The OPs dog cornered the man once before the last incident, AND the OP thought the man would get bit then, the OPs yard wasn't / isn't fenced. "Might move" and don't want to spend money on a fence -- What is your dog's life worth? What is your peace of mind worth? Less than a fence I guess.
> 
> I'm very sorry that Bandit lost her life over this. I'm very glad I don't live in your neighborhood.


To clarify Bandit went out the front door, so even if I had a fenced yard this was a front yard incident. There is nothing I wouldn't do for my dogs but if I head outside and insist on putting up a non-traditional fence, neither my dogs or I are going to have a home. As I keep saying we are putting up garden fencing to block off that corner of our property. I am happy to say I haven't seen the yorkie since I posted this rant, maybe the owners are finally doing something. 
I don't think its fair to say a fence will save my dogs, the fact that Bandit got out the front door lead to everything else. A lack of a fence was not what caused Bandit to bite. Bandit was 3 1/2 when we adopted her and I have already stated those 3 1/2 years were not happy ones and she wasn't raised properly. That is what caused her to bite, so that's what I'm focused on with my puppy, socialization, training, and especially training wait at the door and stay while the door opens and closes.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Wait is a WONDERFUL thing to train a dog to do. Dare I say your dog will probably pick up on it better than my terrier mix did :wild: He is seven and I am still working on it with him. For him it has more to do with the breeds he is I think. He will not bolt out the door for myself and my oldest daughter..anyone else, he says forget you im going!

I think you are doing good and learning from past mistakes, this is a very good thing and shows responsible ownership IMO. Move forward, you can't change what happened in the past but you CAN keep it from happening in the future. (with your dogs)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSDolch said:


> Wait is a WONDERFUL thing to train a dog to do. Dare I say your dog will probably pick up on it better than my terrier mix did :wild: He is seven and I am still working on it with him. For him it has more to do with the breeds he is I think. He will not bolt out the door for myself and my oldest daughter..anyone else, he says forget you im going!
> 
> I think you are doing good and learning from past mistakes, this is a very good thing and shows responsible ownership IMO. Move forward, you can't change what happened in the past but you CAN keep it from happening in the future. (with your dogs)


WAIT is great. It comes in handy every day, especially off leash. Sometimes, Abby will not always come if she is really focused on something but she will always WAIT.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree with msvette. Her remarks were taken out of context by some people that did not bother to read the thread. I think a fence would seriously help keep the remaining dogs safer. But I agree that a fence is not all that is needed. Training wait and socializing the puppy will make it a lot safer. 

Having dogs when you do not own the property is a real challenge. Homeowner's associations are another challenge. Village/municipal ordinances can also be a challenge. One would think land lords, homeowners, homeowner's associations, and municipalities would welcome fencing that keeps dogs in with open arms. Unfortunately, people are afraid of chicken wire fences that look atrocious bringing property values down. 

Not everyone has $3000 to fence a property that is not theirs. I think one should be able to come up with a cheaper solution that still looks good. The plastic privacy fencing sold at Lowes/Home Depot does look nice and will not need to be painted. I am not sure how it would hold up to time, but if you made a small enough section, you could remove it when you move. If six feet is too high to look decent, go with five foot, or even four foot, remember you are out there with the dog, not just leaving the dog back there. 

I am not dwelling on the little dog because if that one goes away, then another neighbor will have a cat, or a dog, or a little child riding down the road on a big wheel. There are so many things that distract dogs and some dogs will chase/go out of their yards. The only answer is for owners to deal with the situation as best they can. 

Maybe it is best that the OP is having this trouble now, so that when they move in their own place, they will be privy to checking thing out like ordinances against fencing and HOAs. I mean, we are all dog-nuts, and many of us probably did not check out regulations where we were intending to purchase a house or rent. Not something you want to find out after the final papers are signed.


----------

